# Personal Lap Counting System???



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

A couple years ago I saw a personal lap counting system at my local track. I think it was bright green (so maybe it was made by Venom?). It came with a receiver box and a transponder so that you could track your lap times even if the hobby shop system wasn't running. 

If anyone knows what I'm talking about (or something similar) please let me know. I'm dying to get my hands on an affordable personal transponder setup.

(I'm aware of the Robotronic system - but its too $$$ to justify)


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i know this is old, but look at the rig i made on youtube.
rc car timing rig


may not work for very low cars like pan cars.


----------

